# Per VB in der Registry Berechtigungen ändern (Windows XP)



## chakotey (23. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe ein problem.

Ich möchte die Berechtigungen bei den Registry Keys per Programm/Batch Datei ändern.

Wie könnte das funktionieren .. ich kann keys anlegen, änder usw. aber die Berechtigungen für einzelne Keys nicht ändern ..

Bräuchte DRINGEND hilfe!

lg
Bernhard

PS: REGEDIT kann ich nicht verwenden da ich das bei ca. 400 pcs machen muss.


----------



## meg (23. Januar 2004)

*Berechtigungen*

in der Registry? Wie meinst Du denn das?


Servus


----------



## chakotey (23. Januar 2004)

Wie ich das mein?

Nun .. (siehe Bild) .. ich möchte die Berechtigungen ändern .. und zwar per Programm und nicht über regedit .. da ich es Dynamisch machen muss und auch jederzeit auf mehreren Pcs unterschiedlich halten sollte ..

Hoff ist jetzt klarer?!


----------



## Ashnazug (23. Januar 2004)

Moin

Darf man fragen was genau du damit bezweckst diese Berechtigungen zu ändern?


----------



## chakotey (23. Januar 2004)

Ja.

Ich muss Firmenintern auf ca. 10 Schlüssel das ändern .. weil ein Firmeninternes Programm diese Rechte auf den schlüssel braucht.

Wird dann (so ist es vorgesehen) beim Login geprüft ob jemand das programm hat und dann dementsprechen die Rechte gesetzt .. weil jeder soll nicht zb. Vollzugriff auf gewisse Schlüssel haben.

Kannst du mir helfen?


----------



## Ashnazug (23. Januar 2004)

Sorry ich dach eben das du die Registry sperren willst, da hät ich vieleicht was gewusst.
Aber du willst ja einzelne Keys entsperren da weis ich leider auch nicht wie.
Sorry nochmal


----------



## thekorn (24. Januar 2004)

*wscript.shell*

hallo,
ich glaube so geht es, zumindestens mit .net:

Set WshShell = WScript.CreateObject("WScript.Shell")

Lesen:
bKey = WshShell.RegRead("...\...\...")
WScript.Echo WshShell.RegRead("...\...\...")


schreiben:
WshShell.RegWrite "...\...\...", 1, "REG_BINARY"

löschen:
WshShell.RegDelete "...\...\..."


unterumständen wscript.dll über verweise einfügen

gruß
thekorn


----------



## chakotey (26. Januar 2004)

hi,

so kann ich NUR schlüssel lesen und schreiben?! Oder irre ich mich .. kann ich damit auch rechte setzen? .. steh ein wenig auf der leitung


----------



## LeLe (25. Januar 2005)

Hallo

versuch es doch mal per Policies. Ist sicher die eleganteste Lösung.

Gruss LeLe


----------



## Nico192 (27. April 2006)

Hey!
Ich kann irgendwie keine ganzen Schlüssel (also Ordner) in der Registry löschen!!

```
Set wshshell = CreateObject("Wscript.shell")
wshshell.regdelete "HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\System\test"
```
Wisst ihr wo der Fehler ist Oder geht das gar nicht 
(Sry, der Thread ist ja schon etwas älter )
Ich würde aber gerne mit der Wscript.(Shell)-Methode arbeiten!
Danke

Grüße N!C0


----------



## julegner (6. Dezember 2006)

Du must immer erst alles,was in einem Schlüssel drin ist löschen, bevor du den Schlüssel selber löschen kannst.


----------

